# "Hoar Frosted" Props?



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all,

Part of my haunt this year includes a deep freeze walk through area, so I need to make some of my corpses appear frozen. That is, have them look like they are coated in hoar frost. My google-fu has failed me, does anyone have any good tips or ideas to achieve this look? I have seen the tutorial by Stiltbeast for making ice out of clear glue and borax and plan to use that as well, but I'm really looking for that frosted over look. 

Thanks!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Acererak. HF does have this thread which might give you some ideas or start you in the right direction:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38716

Also check out Darkrose Manor 2013:
Darkrose Manor 2013 - Glaschielverto - Daylight Details | Flickr

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38262

Hope this helps.


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

@PrettyGhoul: Thanks very much for that link, it's very helpful! That Darkrose Manor looks amazing, very inspired. It reminds me of the Dead of Winter: Wendigo's Revenge display at Knott's Scary Farm last year. Very cool (pun intended)


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

You can always use Snow in a Can (Santa Snow). I used it once for a Titanic Victim costume I made (it's my profile picture on here). With the Holiday Creep, you might be able to find a cans in some store, or buy it on Amazon.


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

Flocking material for Christmas trees may help add that frosted look.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

There used to be something in a can that you could frost windows with or writing at Christmas time. I haven't looked or seen in for a while but remember it from years ago. Don't remember or have even tried to look at it for years but someplace like Michael's or a Christmas shop might carry it.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

Ive seen people use clear silicone caulking on jason x masks for that frozen, frosted over look on the hockey mask


----------

